# Can customer call you to add extra items? can they add "Swisher Sweet" off the list?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I got a call on the way to shop and deliver. Customer called wanted to add a few items extra, told her to text for clarity.

Arrived the store. Done the shopping for the list. Now, don't know where to find "Swisher Sweet".

Customer replied it should be on counter. 

Couldn't find the counter in this grocery store. So, I asked the self-Check out clerk, she said in gas station, maybe.

Got the "Swisher", and I asked if they have restricted distribution, and told the clerk, it's not for my personal consumption, but doing a favor for delivery customer and wonder if I have to check their id. 

Then, store clerk wanted the item back, which I gladly complied. 

Why bother to get into trouble with law for doing favor with $0.99 item. 

The real question is can one give a Swisher away as a favor to another adult customer?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Got the "Swisher", and I asked if they have restricted distribution, and told the clerk, it's not for my personal consumption, but doing a favor for delivery customer and wonder if I have to check their id.
> 
> Then, store clerk wanted the item back, which I gladly complied.
> 
> ...


I assume you are talking about doing this entirely separate from the app. Paying yourself and then having the customer pay you cash for it. This is common for Chines and Pizza deliveries. (Private driving not app work)

If it's something you want to do for a little extra money:

You're first mistake was telling the store clerk what you were doing. If you want to do this just buy the item without saying anything.
Do not do this as a "favor" if you're going to get involved with this. When I was privately doing delivery if a customer I was delivering to called and asked me to pick up a pack of cigarettes my charge was $20. Paid $10 for the cigs (at the time) then collected $20 before handing them over. FAVOR??? No way, pay up or no can do. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

As someone who spent 15 years working convenience stores, the second you mentioned the tobacco product was for someone else the cashier did the right thing refusing sale. Going forward, if you really want to do the "favor" just remember don't ask don't tell.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend it. People try to use the special request field to add tobacco products to their orders on Shipt. It's a violation of their TOS. Not going to get myself deactivated doing a "favor" for some rando.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. People try to use the special request field on ship to add tobacco products to their orders on Shipt. It's a violation of their TOS. Not going to get myself deactivated doing a "favor" for some rando.


I wouldn't recommend it either. As someone who's spent that much time working c-stores, I've seen my fare share of sting operations. Wouldn't put it past organizations and authorities to utilize modern methods today. Like "here's your pack of smokes." "thanks, here's your fine/court date!"


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've gotten this quite in a bit in the taxi.

If they are old as sin and just don't feel like walking into the store I'll gladly do it, assuming the meter is running, and it's mine until I get paid for it and the cab ride (both).

There's only one time I ever got beer for someone under the age of 40. This was back when I gave out my card and the guy didn't have enough time to get to him to get to him to the liqour store and back so I offered to just buy him a case of beer from the 711 I was at and take it to him.

Then I got a photo of license and it looked real enough


The last time I actually remember doing it, it seemed easier and less of a PITA than getting the little old ladies wheelchair out of car.

After the receipt printed I was dumb enough to say it was for a passenger. He protested the whole damned sale and I told him that she was like 80. The clerk followed me to the cab and saw little old lady who was like 70-90 or so in the cab and shrugged his shoulders.


But you can get in serious trouble over this. It's not worth whatever measly crap tip you're likely to get.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Nythain said:


> I wouldn't recommend it either. As someone who's spent that much time working c-stores, I've seen my fare share of sting operations. Wouldn't put it past organizations and authorities to utilize modern methods today. Like "here's your pack of smokes." "thanks, here's your fine/court date!"


Could be a sting operation - That thought came across my mind, I even don't want to see and talk to the customer. I just found the hotel room, dropped food on the list at door and left.

Want Swisher Sweet? Make new order request to the platform.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


You're right. Nothing good comes out answering the phone.

Recently, I heard 4-letter word comes out from phone. I shall not use phone unless it's an emergency.

Any change or request, call support, not dasher or Uber driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with buying alcohol or tobacco products for someone who is over 21. I've gotten a couple of great tips for picking up a bottle of wine with an eats order. I only hand it over to an adult after getting cash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> You're right. Nothing good comes out answering the phone.
> 
> Recently, I heard 4-letter word comes out from phone. I shall not use phone unless it's an emergency.
> 
> Any change or request, call support, not dasher or Uber driver.


I've been doing delivery since 1993. Before smart phones, there was ZERO communication with the customer. We just picked up the order and delivered it. No chatting, no renegotiations, etc.

Keep it simple.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I wouldn’t do it. Back when I was new to food delivery a customer texted me and asked if I could stop and buy him a cigarette lighter. Said he would pay me back and tip. So I’m thinking maybe $10 tip. I stopped at a gas station and bought his lighter.

when I delivered he gave me $5. The lighter cost $2. So I got a big $3 tip!
Not really worth it.


----------

